# wiresharks interface window hangs

## toralf

I'm wondering whether other Gentoo users experiences this problem https://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1740 with wireshark, in short :

(1) start wireshark

(2) open Capture->Interface

(3) open Capture->Start

(4) click at the "Close" button of the interface window (2)

or not.

----------

## kite14

Everything OK here:

```

user@linux-box ~ $ wireshark -v

wireshark 1.0.5

...

Compiled with GTK+ 2.12.11, with GLib 2.16.5, with libpcap 0.9.8, with libz

1.2.3, with POSIX capabilities (Linux), with libpcre 7.8, without SMI, without

ADNS, without Lua, without GnuTLS, without Gcrypt, without Kerberos, without

PortAudio, without AirPcap.

Running on Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r4, with libpcap version 0.9.8.

Built using gcc 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2).

```

[EDIT]

Running wireshark as normal user (in "wireshark" group).Last edited by kite14 on Wed Feb 04, 2009 1:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Evildad

I'm having the same problem with my Laptop.

Seems the issue is not solved yet?

€dit: Works for me with net-analyzer/wireshark-1.1.1

----------

## ebichu

I've been having the same or similar problem (wireshark-1.0.5): the 'Capture Interfaces' dialog remains open and is unresponsive after hitting any of the buttons except 'Help'.

Going straight to 'Options' from the Capture menu works fine though.

----------

## jowr

Same here with 1.0.5, it is fantastically annoying.

----------

## blueflame

I've just started seeing the same behaviour in 1.0.6  :Sad: 

EDIT: Fixed with the latest stable update from portage 1.0.6-r1  :Very Happy: 

----------

